

Ask HN: Pitch deck: how necessary are revenue projections? - siberianfruit2

Our traction is good (wanelo.com), but there are too many unknowns to project revenue right now and I would ideally like to avoid making up numbers. Thoughts?
======
maxdemarzi
They are going to ask. So you need to have an answer ready.

You can give it to them in the pitch deck, and they may just go "Ok" and gloss
over it... or you can have it be the first question, and have them go "Hum..."
and study you intently while you respond. They will notice your discomfort, it
will throw you off your flow for your next question and provide anxiety where
none is needed.

Easy answer, I think.

As far as making up the numbers. You must have some idea of the numbers your
site would pull if you were truly successful... so just put those numbers 5
years out, your current numbers now, and find a suitable growth slope to make
them meet.

~~~
siberianfruit2
Thanks for the comment. How well do you think the assumptions need to be
rationalized? That's really my issue is that I'm not sure that I can come up
with a strong rationale for the assumptions that go into building the model.
But maybe I'm just being lazy about it :)

